# Vaccinations



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Now that Holley is 1yr old, we will be going to the vet for her blood test for lyme, heartworm, etc. My question to all is do you vaccinate for lyme and lepto? I have spoken with the vets at her office and they all have different opinions on this. We treat Holley every month with Frontline Plus and whenever we are in a wooded area or tall grass (not too much at this point in time) we check her for any ticks. I guess I am just worried because I have heard of reactions and long term results from these shots. Our breeder used to get the lepto for her dogs but they would swell up pretty bad from it. Out vet recommended a benadryl before and after the shot to prevent that. I have also heard of dogs have arthritis from the lyme shot. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Her appointment is on Monday for the tests and possible one of the shots.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lyme Disease Prevention:

The degree of prevention for your pet depends upon exposure to areas at high risk for Lyme disease. Grooming to detect ticks and prompt removal will help to minimize the risk of contracting Lyme disease. Tick prevention and tick-killing products are available for dogs. Products containing permethrin (BioSpot), amitraz (Preventic Collars),or fipronyl (Frontline Plus)can be used safely on dogs.

Also,
http://www.nytimes.com/1991/06/22/news/caution-is-urged-on-lyme-disease-vaccinations-for-dogs.html


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you for the article. 
At this time, as stated in previous post, she is not in the woods to often. My concern is if we go to the marina which is highly infested with ticks in the grass. My mom's little Maltese went up for a potty break and came back with 5 on his little head. They hadn't dug in yet because I found them immediately but that is why I am concerned. But she won't be up there everyday or even every weekend. I am not sure how they are at the house we just purchased. It isn't heavily wooded or anything. We faithfully apply the frontline plus every month. I just don't want to over medicate for fear of side effects but then I think about what if she does contract it and we could have easily prevented it with the shot.


----------

